

Ask HN: Web Service for Local Business Directory - dannyr

I'm looking for a web service to get local business listings.<p>Yelp is too restricting that it only allows you use their data in real-time and you cannot store them.<p>Yahoo Local Search meanwhile only allows it for non-commercial use.<p>Google Local Search API only does Javascript/Ajax.<p>Thanks.
======
snand
If you are looking for specific service I think you can give redbeacon a try.
fyi - They won techcrunch 50 this year. <http://www.redbeacon.com/>

